# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Πρόβλημα σημαντικό με χρέωση!

## Domveo

Γειά σας παιδιά.Έχω ένα πρόβλημα και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω είχα πριν ενα χρόνο στικ της Cosmote αλλά το έκοψα είχε μείνει όμως ένα υπόλοιπο και μου στείλανε χαρτί απο δικηγορικό γραφείο οτι πρέπει να το πληρώσω εντός 5 ημερών.Τι γίνεται σαυτές τις περιπτώσεις?Πάνε δικαστικά μετα απο καμιά βδομάδα?

----------


## Tiven

Μπα.

Φίλος δουλεύει σε γραφείο που παίρνουν τηλέφωνο σε αυτούς που χρωστάνε σε έναν από τους παρόχους κινητής. Το τι χρωστάνε μερικοί δε το φαντάζεσαι. Φυσικά δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------

